# I am Canadian!!



## Andy (Jan 17, 2012)

[h=2]Blessed and thankful to have shelter!!!


Short Term ForecastUpdated: Tues, Jan 17, 2012, 9:00 MST[/h]
 Tuesday
AfternoonAfternoon: 12:00 PM - 5:59 PMTuesday
EveningEvening: 6:00 PM - 11:59 PMTuesday
OvernightOvernight: 12:00 AM - 5:59 AMWednesday
MorningMorning: 6:00 AM - 11:59 AMWednesday
AfternoonAfternoon: 12:00 PM - 5:59 PM  Scattered flurriesFew flurriesFew flurriesCloudy periodsMainly sunnyTemp.-29?C-31?C-34?C-35?C-24?CFeels Like-42-44-44--WindNE 20km/hNE 20km/hNE 15km/hNE 5km/hSE 5km/hRelative Humidity62%68%75%82%76%P.O.P.40%40%40%20%10%Snowless than 1 cmless than 1 cmless than 1 cm--


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 17, 2012)

Similar in Ottawa except periodically it warms up enough to dump a load of snow and/or freezing rain on us.


----------



## Andy (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh come on now! Minus 6 is warm! Silly Easterner! lol The freezing rain would suck though!!


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jan 17, 2012)

It was -30 ?C when I woke up this morning....  It's 11:30 am now, and oooh, would you look at that!  It's warmed up one WHOLE DEGREE!!!  lol   It's supposed to be a high of -25...  Hee hee hee 
_
Really_ looking forward to this evening and Wednesday:  
Tonight
Periods of light snow ending overnight then cloudy. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 32. Extreme wind chill minus 43.

Wednesday
Clearing in the morning. Wind west 30 km/h becoming light in the evening. High minus 27. Extreme wind chill minus 46.


----------



## Andy (Jan 17, 2012)

lol Chilly eh? I can only imagine what the wind chill will be for Wednesday morning!! lol Ah well, we have had a pretty nice winter so far so can't complain when it gets down to normal temps at this time of year.  It does suck though when we have been so spoiled! :facepalm:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 17, 2012)

It should be against the forum rules to post things in Celsius


----------



## Andy (Jan 17, 2012)

Just for you Daniel...

[h=2]Short Term ForecastUpdated: Tues, Jan 17, 2012, 10:00 MST[/h]
 Tuesday
AfternoonAfternoon: 12:00 PM - 5:59 PMTuesday
EveningEvening: 6:00 PM - 11:59 PMTuesday
OvernightOvernight: 12:00 AM - 5:59 AMWednesday
MorningMorning: 6:00 AM - 11:59 AMWednesday
AfternoonAfternoon: 12:00 PM - 5:59 PM  Scattered flurriesFew flurriesFew flurriesCloudy periodsMainly sunnyTemp.-20?F-24?F-29?F-31?F-11?FFeels Like-44-47-47--WindNE 12mphNE 12mphNE 9mphNE 3mphSE 3mphRelative Humidity62%68%75%82%76%P.O.P.40%40%40%20%10%Snow0.4 in0.4 in0.4 in--
​
[h=2]24-Hour Precipitation Outlook[/h]


----------



## Daniel (Jan 24, 2012)

> -24?C



 Is the heat wave still going?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 24, 2012)

It's actually +2C (approx. 34F) today in Ottawa. Rain last night turned the sidewalks and parking lots into skating rinks. And of course the temperature will drop tonight to ensure that the ice doesn't melt down to the pavement and actually make walking possible...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 24, 2012)

Can you convert from celsius to fahrenheit in your head?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 24, 2012)

With certain temperatures, yes, at least approximately. 0C = 32F, 20C = 68F, etc.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 24, 2012)

And one could use the Kelvin scale to make Canada feel warmer.  

-24 C = 249 kelvin


----------



## Banned (Jan 24, 2012)

Cat Dancer said:


> Can you convert from celsius to fahrenheit in your head?



Take the temperature in Celcius, multiply by 1.8 (or 2 for the sake of easy math) and add 32. 

Except I never remember that rule when I need it  :lol:.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jan 25, 2012)

I just go to an online conversion site... lol  If the world ends an all electronic devices go kablooie, I won't know how to convert Celsius to Fahrenheit anymore...


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2012)

And it's not good to enable the behavior of using Celsius


----------

